# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  أم قيس أثينا العرب في الأردن

## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*
أم قيس** 



  إعداد وتصوير 

                      عبدالكريم أحمد  الخلايلــه 
 


عندما تدخل مدينة " أم قيس " الأثرية تواجهك عبارة ٌ منقوشة على حجر الشاهد  الذي كان منصوبا ً على قبر الشــاعر الكبير القديـــــم " أرابيوس " يخاطب فيها الضيوف قائلا ً " أيّهـَا المـَارُّ مِن هـُنا ، كمَا أنت َ الآنَ ، كنت ُ أنا ، وكمـَا أنا َ الآن َ ، سـَـتكون ُ أنت َ ، فتمتـّع بالحياةِ لأنكَ فان ٍ " .






الموقع 


     تقع " أم قيس " في المنطقة الشمالية الغربية من الأردن ، وتشكل الزاوية الشمالية الغربية للحدود الأردنية السورية الفلسطينية ، وتبعد عن عمـــّــان العاصمة حوالي 100 كم ، وعن مدينة إربد حوالي  24 كم ، وتتبع أم قيس إداريا ً ، في الوقت الحالي  ، إلى لواء بني كنانه . وتتربع على هضبة ٍ ترتفع عن سطح البحر حوالي 375 مترا ً ، يستطع الزائر ، من هذا الموقع ، أن يشاهد بوضوح تام هضبة الجولان ، ونهر اليرموك ، وبحيرة طبريا ، وسهل بيسان ، ونهر الأردن ، والمنحدرات العميقة التي تحيط بــ " ام قيس " 

















تاريخها 

      يعود تاريخ " أم قيس " إلى زمن الإمبراطورية اليونانية ،( تلك الحضارة التي إمتدت سنوات طويلة ٍ بين عامي 334 و 95 قبل الميلاد )  حيث وقعت  تحت حكم  بطليموس الثالث عام 218 ق. م فدخلتها الحضارة اليونانية  بين عامي 223 و 186 قبل الميلاد ، وكانت أول حضارة ٍ بدأت البناء في أم قيس وأطلق عليها إسم " أنتيوخيا " و " سيلوسيا " ، ثم تم تسميتها بــ " جدارا " ،  وبقيت " أم قيس " مدينةيونانية حتى عام 63 ق. م ، عندما إستطاع بومبي القائد الروماني من إجتياح المنطقة وطرد اليونانيين والإستيلاء على " أم قيس " ، فبنيت الحضارة الرومانية ( تلك الحضارة التي إمتدت بين عامي 63  و  324 ق. م ) فوق معالم  حضارة اليونانيين ، مما أدى إلى إندثارها . وقام بومبي بضم " جدارا " إلى مدن الديكابوليس العشرة وذلك لأهمية موقعها الإستراتيجي .وشهدت"جدارا " حركة ً ثقافية واسعة بحيث أصبحت مركزا ً للفلسفة والعلوم والآداب ،منهم الخطيب " ثيودوسيوس " ، الذي عاش بين عام 14 قبل الميلاد و37 ميلادي وهو مؤسس البلاغة في العصر الروماني ،وأيضا ًكان منهم " مينيوس " شاعر الهجاء الذي عاش في النصف الثاني من القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد ، وكذلك الشاعر الساخر " ملياجر " أو " مليغروس ، الذي عاش بين عامي  110 و 40 ق . م ، وقد تخرج من " جامعة جدارا " عام 90 ق. م ، تلك الجامعة  التي درس فيها أبناء الأباطرة والرومان .
               شهدت " أم قيس " تزاحما ً بين عدة حضارات ٍ منها الحضارات اليونانية والرومانية ، والبيزنطية ( التي دخلتها مع بداية القرن الرابع الميلادي ) ، والفارسية ، حيث إجتاح الفرس بلاد الشام ووصلو إلى " جدارا " ودمروا كنائسها ، ثم الحضارة الإسلامية ، عندما سيطر شرحبيل بن حسنة ، في عهد الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب ، على شمالي الأردن ومنها " جدارا " ، بين عامي 635  و 636 م ، وقد أطلق على " جدارا " إسم " أم قيس " في العهد العثماني .


معالمها وآثارها


     تزدحم في " أم قيس " وجنباتها كثير من المعالم والآثار التي تركتها تلك الحضارات ، على إختلاف ، ثقافاتها ، لتبقى شاهدة ً على ماكانت عليه " جدارا " أو " أم قيس " من عظمة في المكانة والتاريخ والثقافة ومنها : ـ


ـــ المدرجات والمسارح والمقاعد : إذ مازالت معالم المسرحين الشمالي ،
    والغربي ، ماثلة ً للعيان ، ويعتبرالمسرح الغربي من أهم الآثار التي
    تركها الرومان ، بعد أن أتموا بناءه ، من الحجارة البازلتية القاسية 
    السوداء في القرن الثاني الميلادي . والذي يتسع إلى 3000 متفرج.














ـــ الفسيفساء 









ــ الزخارف والنقوش 























ـــ الحوانيت والأسواق والدكاكين المقنطرة .






ـــ الأبراج والأقواس والأدراج











ـــ الكنائس والساحات ؛ التي بنيت في النصف الأول من القرن السادس الميلادي







ـــ الشــوارع المبلطــة والممرات المقنطرة ؛ مثل شارع " ديكومانوس 
    ماكسيموس " الذي يخترق المدينة من الشرق إلى الغرب














ـــ الأعمـدة .







ـــ القاعات والمساكن و الغرف والشرفات 










ـــ الحمامات 












ـــ النصـب التذكاريـة والتماثيـل : فقد تم العثـــور على تمثـــــال ٍلللآلهـــة
                                    "  تايكي " آلهــة الخصـب والجمـــال عند 
                                      اليونانيين والرومــــان ، وهو من الرخــام 
                                      الأبيض .



ـــ المقابر : إذ وجت مقبرة صغيرة ، يشار إلى أن تاريخ  إنشائها كان في 
              منتصف القرن الأول الميلادي .










ـــ أبواب المدينة : فقد تبين وجود أربعة أبواب هي : ـ

   ــ الأولى : يعود بناؤها إلى النصف الثاني من القرن الأول
                                الميلادي ، أيام العهد الروماني .

    ــ الثانية : تقع فوق الشارع الرئيسي ، وتعود إلى أواخر 
                                القرن الالث الميلادي

         ــ الثالثة : وتعرف بإسم " بوابة طبريا " وتعود إلى 
                               النصف الثاني من القرن الأول الميلادي .

      ــ الرابعة : وهي عبارة عن بناء ٍ يقع على طرف المدينة 
                                 من الجهــة الغربيــة ، ويعود بناؤه إلى أواخـــر 
                                 القرن الثاني أو الثالث الميلادي .










                        الطريق  إلى طبريا 

*

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
مجهود تشكر عليه ... بتمنى أزورها  :Smile: 
[/align]

----------


## دموع الورد

شكرا الك

----------


## nawayseh

شكرا لك والله يعطيك العافية

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]جوري يحفظـُك ِ الله ُ

أشكرك على مرورك الطيب [/align]*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

صديقي المبدع الاستاذ الكبير عبد الكريم 

بصراحه انا كلما اشاهدموضوع لك ارى فيه التميز والابداع بشكل جذاب جدا 

فكل موضوع لك اجمل و احلى من الاخر 

فأنا والكل يشكرونك على هذا الابداع 

ولكن أقول لك ... هل من نصيب لمنطقة برقش من زياراتك و وادي الريان الذي يقع في بلدة جديتا 

انا ابعث لك رساله زيارة الى هذه المناطق الجميله ....

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]
*من اجمل واروع المناظر*

*تحياتي لك عبد الكريم ولك كل الاحترام*

*مجهودك الرائع يستحق الوقوف عنده ساعات وساعات*


*دمت بخير* 
[/align]

----------


## HAWATMEH

:Cgiving: يا اخي الله يقويك وياليت تستغل كل هالابداع اللي عندك وتعرفنا على مواقع اخرى وانا شايف انو اللي ماقدرت عليه وزاره السياحه انت سويتو مع احترامي

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=right]إبن حاتم  يحفظك الله ُ 

* إبشر جميع المناطق الأردنية كتبت ُ عنها وصورتها  وسأعرضها مستقبلا ً

** أخي إن وزارة السياحة آخر من يعلم عن السياحة ،

 فمثلا ً أين إهنمامها بمغارة برقش ومغارة برقش تضاهي مغارة جعيتا في لبنان ؟

وأين إهتمامها بمنطقة " عيون موسى " غربي مأدبا ؟

  وأين إهتمامها بآثار " تل حسبان " ؟ الذي لو تم إستكمال  البحث فيه لأصبح جرش الثانية 

وأين إهتمامها بــ " قصر العبد " في عراق الأمير / لواء وادي السير وأين وأين وأين 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*** أشكرك على مداخلتك الطيبة ولك َ مني كل إحترام ٍ وتقدير [/align]*

----------


## محمد العزام

يعطيك العافية 
جهودك مباركة على تقديمك الرائع

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]الأخ محمد العزام 


أشكرك جزيلا ً على مداخلتك الطيبة [/align]*

----------


## HAWATMEH

:SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91):  :SnipeR (91): _استاذي الفاضل سابقى وفيا لكل من علمونا وبذلوا انفسهم لخدمه ابناء الاردن والارتقاءبمستواهم التعليمي والحمد لله انك لاتزال مبدعا ومعطاءا واحترم احساسك الوطني الذي غاب عند الكثيرين ولا تفكر انك تقاعدت فانت ستبقى في ريعان عطائك وما اتحفتنا به لدليل على ذلك وبعدين يارجل بعدك شباب ننتظر منك الكثير فامثالك هم فاكهه هذا المنتدى وفقك الله وامدك بالصحه والعافيه_

----------


## نجمة المنتدى

:04f8b3e14f: 

يسلموووووووو

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

نجمة المنتدى 


يسلموووووووو

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

شذى البنفسج 

أشكرك

----------


## ًmnamn

شكرااااااا

----------


## دموع الغصون

جولة رائعة ومميزة بين ثنايا الزمان وحضارة الإنسان 
مدينة رائعة تستحق منا جميعاً زيارتها مراراً وتكراراً 
حضارة أثبتت وجودها ورقيها وبصمتها عبر الزمان 
كم أشتاق لهذه المنطقة و كم أستمتع بزيارتها 
ولكن لجولتنا معك هنا رونق خاص
كل الشكر والتقدير لك على مجهودك المميز 
دمت َ ودام عطائك

----------

